# Anyone Recently Booked Euro Tunnel with a Dog



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We have used the tunnel for years and always get charged the extra 30Pounds for the dog. We were planning a trip next month so I was doing some research on prices and they have changed the way you book your dog. The know charge 15Pounds each way.

What do you do as they do not check if the dog is in the van and have never in the past showed any interest in the dog on the way out. Obviously, it's a different case on the way back??


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Nobody ever checks anything, except for, 'have you turned your gas off' Even then that isn't applied 100%. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

*Anyone Recently Booked Euro Tunnel with a Dog*

Does it work OK? I normally use a credit-card. :lol: :lol:

Sorry, childish I know but I just couldn't resist it :roll:


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

You won't get on when returning if they think you have a dog, you've got to check him in via the pets passport office. Only then will the machine issue a boarding pass.

Years ago we didn't realise this, thinking the dog bit was after check in, we had to reverse out.  

Actually I'm not sure I fully understand the OP, so I hope this helps!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

stewartwebr said:


> We have used the tunnel for years and always get charged the extra 30Pounds for the dog. We were planning a trip next month so I was doing some research on prices and they have changed the way you book your dog. The know charge 15Pounds each way.
> 
> What do you do as they do not check if the dog is in the van and have never in the past showed any interest in the dog on the way out. Obviously, it's a different case on the way back??


I book a two single transits, don't mention the dog when booking outward trip, but include him on the return, cost only £15. Also easy to amend the return date or time when coming back over the Internet if you are delayed by circumstances or choice.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

adonisito said:


> You won't get on when returning if they think you have a dog, you've got to check him in via the pets passport office. Only then will the machine issue a boarding pass.
> 
> Years ago we didn't realise this, thinking the dog bit was after check in, we had to reverse out.
> 
> Actually I'm not sure I fully understand the OP, so I hope this helps!


Yep we have used the tunnel many many times and know the procedure for stopping at the Pet Area prior to checking in.

In the past Eurotunnel charged a fixed fee of 30Pounds for taking the dog. You know have the option of selecting 15 Pounds for taking the dog out and 15 Pounds for taking them back in, via the Pet Reception area obviously.

The question I was asking given we have travelled on the tunnel over 50 times and not once has anyone looked into the motorhome in relation to the dog as they have no interest in a dog leaving the UK how would anyone know if you have a dog with you??

It is nothing to do with me paying 15 Pounds, but they are doing nothing for the money. I could carry extra passangers at no extra cost so why not the dog on the outward journey?

I fully appreciate they have costs associated with the animals re-entering the UK and I have no issue with paying for this.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

javea said:


> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> > We have used the tunnel for years and always get charged the extra 30Pounds for the dog. We were planning a trip next month so I was doing some research on prices and they have changed the way you book your dog. The know charge 15Pounds each way.
> ...


I pay for my tickets with Tesco Vouchers so it needs to be a return. I will book returning with a dog only. If asked she is already in France and returning back home with us...


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Ah, yes I see, good point, I suppose you could just pay for the return, don't know. Maybe someone will come along with the answer.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As I see it the border control is only concerned about importing rabies into the UK.
As there is no check of dogs going from UK to Europe I wonder how the ferry operators and tunnel authorities justify the two-way charge.
Also as we have to scan our own dogs even £15 is a bit exorbitant for a piece of printed paper.
I would have paid good money to spectate while a stranger attempted to scan our late and great Bryn :lol:


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

we booked last week, with Tesco vouchers but you have to pay for the animal separately in cash, now realised there was no need to pay for outward journey. rip off for what they do though.

John


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

The-Cookies said:


> we booked last week, with Tesco vouchers but you have to pay for the animal separately in cash, now realised there was no need to pay for outward journey. rip off for what they do though.
> 
> John


I think it is unfair to call it a rip off for what they do.

They have had to construct a specific building with parking for the Pet Passport checking facility. They then have to staff it with two employees 24/7/365 days. Say eight hour shifts that is six people they have to pay. Don't think they can make much of a profit on that basis - do you?


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

you have all missed the point. The pet passport regulations changed on 01 01 2012. They now apply on each border, each way, that includes all EU land and sea borders & land borders inc travel UK/Ireland. That is why the charge structure has changed. Ferry/tunnel operators charge for two things, the admin/check in/scan and the risk of transporting home if refused entry at the other end.

In practice the French have not bothered about dogs entering France from UK, that is not to say that they won't, Likewise the UK and Irish authorities are not checking pets travelling back & fro, a bit like a land border, but in time they might.

Please remember, whether they check or not, you have to comply with the regs and have a valid pet passport, Also by not declaring and booking the pet you breach T&C of carriage and risk being refused passage or even being blacklisted


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I asked Eurotunnel for an explanation as to why they now charge both ways and this was their reply.

<<<I have noted your comments and I would like to explain why we have
amended the way in which we charge for pets to travel.

The cross Channel ferries have been charging for each direction of
travel since the introduction of the Pet Passport Scheme. Eurotunnel Le
Shuttle initially applied this charge to the Calais to Folkestone leg of
the journey, as this is where the main investment is with the provision
of a dedicated building and staff for which we receive no funding from
DEFRA. We then took the decision, in line with other carriers, to split
the charge between each direction of travel. We are investing in
improved facilities for pets on both of our terminals, for example an
extended grassed exercise area for dogs on our Folkestone terminal. We
know from customer feedback that these facilities are far superior to
those offered by the ferries. We also know that the fact that pets
remain with their owners for the duration of the journey is a benefit
that many of our customers value above everything else. >>>

Firstly in their booking terms and conditiions they make it clear that you must declare if you are carrying a pet (in either direction) so if you choose to not declare it on an outward trip from the UK( to avoid the charge) and get found out I guess you could be in trouble with them.
At the end of the day if you are travelling both ways with Eurotunnel then you will still pay £30 in total although I suspect that this change has been brought in to allow them to increase the pet charge as and when they wish more easily


----------



## weeirv (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi, We have not longed returned from France via the tunnel; we have used Ferries for the last 30 years or so and will now continue to use them in future.
First time on Euro and did not like to confinement/price and the women in the dogs passport office in France. Although we got the fellow who was okay with our two dogs we witnessed awful behavior from the women doing the same job with other clients. Her attitude in our view was not what the job demands.
Its the ferry for us cheaper/fresh air/ food and polite workforce.
Regards, weeirv.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

weeirv - we witnessed awful behavior from the women doing the same job with other clients.

What was she doing or saying?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The wife had a similar occurence last year, they're not people persons, the men however are great, know this because SWMBO insisted I do it this time. :wink: 

tony


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have never had a problem with the Eurotunnel dog people. A few years ago our French vet had not filled the form (before book type passports) in properly. The lady at the tunnel contacted Dover Defra people and sorted it out. They are sometimes a bit sullen, but then we do see them at 06.00 in the morning.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Is there any way we can discover the work rotas of the men and the women. 8) :wink: 

tony


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I have crossed 5 times with our dogs in last 18months and have had no problems at the Eurotunnel terminal at Coquelles,last time was 2 weeks ago and there were 2 women and one man on duty at 0730.
Perhaps the previous poster had caught them on a bad day. But I suspect it was a typical case of good old Gallic arrogance ,that can rear its head at any time unexpectedly anywhere in France.
What I would say to anyone who feels they have been badly treated at the Terminal in France is to contact Eurotunnel and complain as the are very responsive and will take your comments seriously.
I still think that the tunnel is the best way for dogs to travel and will continue to use it ,especially as my wife suffers from sea sickness even on a channel crossing!


----------



## weeirv (Aug 13, 2012)

*Euro Tunnel/Dogs.*

Hi Guys, I have had one or two folks asking what the women in the dogs passport office did or say...well. First of all some friends a few weeks before had told us that a women in the dogs passport office had noticed that the vet in France had not put the time that she examined their dogs in the dogs passport and told them to go back to the vets and have it done again before they could travel on the train...can you imagine that!
I thought no more about it and first time on the train we turned up at the dogs passport office. Another dog owner was having great difficulty with the scanner she had been handed by the women behind the counter finding the chip in the dogs neck, and stating that the scanner kept saying battery low. Instead of coming around the counter to help or even fetching some new batteries she just sat there saying you must find the chip....in the end the poor client could not find the chip and the women behind the counter went into the back office to get another scanner huffing and tutting all the way.Came back with another scanner, no problem.
The women behind the counter is lucky is was not myself she was 'dealing' with, as I would have told her in my very best French to get off her fat behind and HELP. The guy we had was great.


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Is that all , do you work for the Daily Mail


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

weeirv - a women in the dogs passport office had noticed that the vet in France had not put the time that she examined their dogs in the dogs passport and told them to go back to the vets and have it done again before they could travel on the train...can you imagine that.

I'm afraid your friends should have checked the Vet had correctly filled in the time in the Pet Passport and the women in the Passport office was perfectly in her rights to refuse to allow the dog entry to the UK.

How did your friends manage to sort out the problem?

This is from the Defra site -

'You are responsible for making sure you have the necessary documentation for your pet to enter the UK. Make sure it is correctly completed and your pet meets all the rules. If your pet does not meet the entry rules, it will not be allowed to enter the UK unless it is licensed into quarantine.'

We have a list of recommended Vets on this forum and perhaps your friend should have used one of them.

Perhaps you could supply the name of the 'rogue' Vet and we can all avoid using them in future. 

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Great input palaceboy :roll: 

tony


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Euro Tunnel/Dogs.*



weeirv said:


> Hi Guys, I have had one or two folks asking what the women in the dogs passport office did or say...well. First of all some friends a few weeks before had told us that a women in the dogs passport office had noticed that the vet in France had not put the time that she examined their dogs in the dogs passport and told them to go back to the vets and have it done again before they could travel on the train...can you imagine that!
> I thought no more about it and first time on the train we turned up at the dogs passport office. Another dog owner was having great difficulty with the scanner she had been handed by the women behind the counter finding the chip in the dogs neck, and stating that the scanner kept saying battery low. Instead of coming around the counter to help or even fetching some new batteries she just sat there saying you must find the chip....in the end the poor client could not find the chip and the women behind the counter went into the back office to get another scanner huffing and tutting all the way.Came back with another scanner, no problem.
> The women behind the counter is lucky is was not myself she was 'dealing' with, as I would have told her in my very best French to get off her fat behind and HELP. The guy we had was great.


Sorry I can't agree with you! I've been thro with my dog on many occassions and providing all the documentation is correct (checked at the french vets) and the chip is readable (checked at the vets before leaving) then the process has been smooth polite and professional. The staff are there to carry out the checks not wet nurse people.
I'm going thro in 8 days (and counting)


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

As already stated if the vet had failed to enter the time of treatment then there was nothing else the tunnel staff could do but refuse travel. Everyone should know that entry of the correct date and time of treatment in the passport is critical for ascertaining the the correct time has or has not elapsed since worming treatment was given.Although the vet was at fault the owner should have checked the passport themselves.I check ours several times to make sure before leaving the vets surgery. As DEFRA point out the onus is on the owner to ensure that all documenation is in order.
In the case of the scanner not working ,obviously the staff should have been more helpful ,however although they speak English it is not fluent so something could have got lost in the translation or perhaps it was just that good old French arrogance.
I can only say that I have travelled many times with my dogs with Eurotunnel without any trouble and found the staff to be generally good. For example 2 weeks ago a lady in front of me who had driven from Poland and visited a vet in Germany en route did not have the correct time in the dogs passport to allow her to travel at that time .(The vet in germany had misinformed her that a 12 hour delay after worming was sufficient).
The staff in the pet control office told her that she would have to come back later that day.They reassured her that everything would be fine and called the ticket booking office and changed her booking to a later time at no charge and then got someone to escort her car out of the terminal via a back entrance into the Cite de Europe complex.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The latest,

Vet in Baileul, 6.80 euros for tablet and stamp.  

tony


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Vet in Baileul, 6.80 euros for tablet and stamp.

Tony, do you have the address and any other info - opening times, parking, etc?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Of course,  , this thread reminded me to let you have full details. It'll have to be later today, going out shortly.

tony


----------

